# Best Respirator for sawdust



## TheLumberShop (Dec 31, 2016)

I am getting to the point that I am tired of using those $4 white masks with the 'cool vent' in the front from home depot.

I want to look into Respirator masks. But I don't know what's important aspects to look for in them. I saw some all purpose masks. Is that what I get? I didn't see anything for saw dust… are they out there? Do you recommend those masks? Or are they not worth it because of the filter replacements?

All thoughts are welcome

Adam


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Welcome to Lumberjocks

I use N95 disposables and I guess they have worked for me.


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

https://www.amazon.com/GVS-Elipse-SPR457-Respirator-Medium/dp/B013SIIBFQ i used this one before while welding and worked well filtering out smoke and fumes. it's light weight and comfortable compared to other half mask respirators


----------



## TravisH (Feb 6, 2013)

I have been using the Eclipse 100 for some time and have no complaints but it is a particulate filter only. I


----------



## SuperCubber (Feb 23, 2012)

I also use an Elipse (P100). There was a thread last month that had some good info on this topic:

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/192330


----------



## Kirk650 (May 8, 2016)

I use a 3M mask mostly. Works great. For tougher dust situations i use an enclosed hood that is fed filtered air to give a positive pressure in the hood. The air filter and battery powered blower are attached to a waist belt. Note: if you are prone to flatulance, do not hang the filter/blower at your lower back. Trust me on that.


----------



## clin (Sep 3, 2015)

3M 7500 series. Available in small, medium, and large sizes. Accepts various snap-on filers. P100 filters are appropriate for woodworking dust.


----------



## jeffski1 (Nov 29, 2008)

I have been using 3M's 7500 series half mask.If you wear bifocals your glasses might ride high on your nose after putting it on-for me it took a while to get use to…


----------



## DirtyMike (Dec 6, 2015)

3m 75000 all the way


----------



## Spinzwood (May 19, 2017)

I watched a video by a woodworker who developed his own. I can't find the URL or YouTube any longer. He is both a diver and a woodworker. He developed this respirator using a divers mouthpiece and tubs that go over the shoulder and have filters on the back. Fits under a face shield well.

Help me find that so I can check further??

Thanks


----------



## BlasterStumps (Mar 13, 2017)

I don't know anything about your age/health/respiratory history so I will just offer this as a simple suggestion… If you are planning to work with a "respirator" on, you might consider your age/health/respiratory history. If there is anything there to be concerned about with the use of a respirator, you might want to have your physician check your physical condition with the idea in mind that you will be wearing one while working. Fit testing, training and a medical evaluation would be required before using a "respirator" if you were working at a job covered under the General Industry Standard so, if at work you would go through those hoops, why not do it if you were going to wear one at home. Sorry, don't mean to lecture but I had to mention that as it is something I used to preach during my days working in occupational health and safety. 
Mike


----------



## Ripper70 (Nov 30, 2015)

+1 for the Elipse (P100). Comfortable, fits snugly, easily adjustable and economical.


----------



## Karda (Nov 19, 2016)

i have been using an old respirator I got in the 80s heavy rubber mask. I can get it to seal but it won't stay put. I have a short face, any suggestions. I don't want to shell out big busk just to find it won't work. I can't stand the styrofoam mask there hot and I don't like breathing my own waste


----------



## Vindex (Feb 24, 2016)

The mask model is about fit and comfort. The filter cartridges are probably the most important thing to pay attention to. There are different cartridges for different applications: particulate filters for sawdust, organic vapor cartridges for finishing, etc. If you use the wrong cartridge, it won't protect you.

They make combination cartridges that protect against multiple hazards. Be aware, however, that the useful life of a cartridge varies considerably depending on its type. An organic vapor cartridge is good for something like 8-10 hours of use (not sure what the exact time is), but a particulate filter might be good for months (if you are a hobbyist like me). The combination cartridges will have different useful lifespans for different types of hazards-so don't think you can use a combo cartridge for finishing after you have used it for 30 hours to protect against sawdust.


----------



## SignWave (Feb 2, 2010)

I give a thumbs up to the 3M 7500 series with either 2097 or 2297 filters. I like the 2297 a bit more because they have "P100, nuisance organic vapor relief particulate filter". For light exposure to finishes, the extra vapor protection is nice.

This combination works well with a face shield or welding helmet because it's low profile and the exhaust goes down instead of forward (this helps avoid fogging).


----------



## TaySC (Jun 27, 2017)

It seems a lot of people are now going to the RZ masks.

https://rzmask.com/collections/m2-mask


----------



## BGesq (Sep 13, 2014)

Spinzwood, I believe that would be the Resp-o-rator.

I find it very effective, but it certainly takes some getting used to.


----------



## Gilley23 (May 9, 2017)

Those RZ masks look neat but they are WAYYYY overpriced. The Eclipse is a better mask for a better price.

When it's all said and done, the best mask is the one that you'll actually wear. The most effective mask in the world doesn't do squat when it's sitting on the shelf.


----------



## TaySC (Jun 27, 2017)

> Those RZ masks look neat but they are WAYYYY overpriced. The Eclipse is a better mask for a better price.
> 
> When it s all said and done, the best mask is the one that you ll actually wear. The most effective mask in the world doesn t do squat when it s sitting on the shelf.
> 
> - Gilley23


I can't debate which is the "better mask" as I haven't seen any studies done or a side by side comparison to know for sure.

Your last sentence says it all, however. For a measly $10 more the RZ is a far more comfortable mask IMO, which means there is a far greater chance that I would wear it regularly.


----------



## Gilley23 (May 9, 2017)

> .
> 
> Your last sentence says it all, however. For a measly $10 more the RZ is a far more comfortable mask IMO, which means there is a far greater chance that I would wear it regularly.
> 
> - TaySC


Can't debate that!


----------



## DavidHenry (Nov 23, 2020)

Hi! I'm a new member of this forum. Hope to get help from all of you! Thanks!


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

Its an air quality issue, not just a mask & dust collection. Most dangerous are fine dust producers like sanders, bandsaws, table saws. Routers are the absolute worst.

Let's think about it - you don a mask, you do the task, and you immediately remove the mask and hearing protection. But you're breathing in all the unseen dust floating in the air.

I bring this up because if you don't have air quality control such as ventilation and air filtration, a mask is not going to totally protect you. Unless, of course you plan to wear a mask the entire time you're in the shop. Which may not be an issue since masks seem to be permanent attachments to our faces :-(

This is especially important in to closed, climate controlled shop, or a shop that needs heating in the winter.

Just something to think about.


----------



## metolius (May 26, 2016)

> I give a thumbs up to the 3M 7500 series with either 2097 or 2297 filters. I like the 2297 a bit more because they have "P100, nuisance organic vapor relief particulate filter". For light exposure to finishes, the extra vapor protection is nice.
> - SignWave


+1 thumb up

Both 2097 and 2297 have nuisance vapor protection.

The vapor protection works well. I have a weak stomach, and found that 2097 filters let me clean up rather foul organic situations without nausea. The number of filter options and longevity of 3Ms commitment to continue to make filters for the series make it a winner in my book.


----------



## Bill1974 (Mar 24, 2010)

Find something that is comfortable, you will not mind wearing it and use it more often. Also a comfortable one will help limit other mishaps because it's not a distraction.

Also having a mask that has replaceable filter will be cheaper in the long run. Also being able to use filters that limit your exposure to chemical vapors will be help when applying finishes.

yeah you may never have a problems down the road from inhaling dust and chemical vapors, but then again you might. A $100 now could save thousands in medical bills and lots of pain and suffering.


----------



## bigJohninvegas (May 25, 2014)

I have used the 3m 7500 for years. And I still have it. But switched to a RZ M2 mask a year or so back. 
I switched to RZ because I liked the single strap vs the head gear on my 3m mask. And filter changes,, and options were good.. But in the summer when its so hot. The cloth on the RZ gets soaked with sweat rather quickly. So I tend to go back to the 3m mask. 
I have never liked the head gear on the 3m. 
Dust mask, ear protection, and eye glasses all tangled up. And its the mask that I would need to remove. So it all has to come off. 
So before I bought the RZ, I considered another 3m product. I think its a 6500 series. Has a clip at the nose that allows you to drop the mask down below your chin without taking off the head gear. 
Great to answer the phone, take a drink of water and such. Simple clip and keep working.


----------



## BattleRidge (Oct 22, 2017)

I like the Elipse P-100 and it has been quite effective and easy to use.

https://www.woodcraft.com/products/elipse-p100-mask-m-l


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

> The mask model is about fit and comfort. The filter cartridges are probably the most important thing to pay attention to. There are different cartridges for different applications: particulate filters for sawdust, organic vapor cartridges for finishing, etc. If you use the wrong cartridge, it won t protect you.
> 
> They make combination cartridges that protect against multiple hazards. Be aware, however, that the useful life of a cartridge varies considerably depending on its type. An organic vapor cartridge is good for something like 8-10 hours of use (not sure what the exact time is), but a particulate filter might be good for months (if you are a hobbyist like me). The combination cartridges will have different useful lifespans for different types of hazards-so don t think you can use a combo cartridge for finishing after you have used it for 30 hours to protect against sawdust.
> 
> - Vindex


Awesome info all. I would add the acid test is if a cartridge filer is harder to breathe through after use, it's time to swap out. Depending on substance many cartridges are only good for one exposure, not to exceed 15 minutes. Any folks around Ammonia know this, or should. Wood products are probably going to be seeing an increase in respiratory effort to suggest a swap is needed. Not having been around ALL finishing products I don't know if there are some that are filter killers. Believe me you will know.

I already have COPD, smoking 42 years, so I take no prisoners in the shop, and I wear a 3M 6800, which in LARGE they don't talk about anymore, (some kind of model number changes) but it's like this one. Brands I would suggest are 3M, North, and well, that's about it.










https://www.ebay.com/itm/New-6000-Series-Full-Face-Respirator-3m-Marine-6900-Respirator-Large-/361323038920

It's full face, so you are in it. Not perched on yer nose. It will safeguard your airway, and your eyes both. If you are vision impaired and need to wear glasses, all of the full face respirators can be "bridged" to accept a lens plate, that hold the corrective lens the correct distance from your eyes, and vision with them is awesome. The total killer here is if you suffer claustrophobia, you will not be comfy in one of these. Not being comfy ion any respirator is not using that respirator, human nature there.

Pricier up front than P or N 95's or 100's, but as you know many of them are hard to get due to Covid. With the full face respirators they are what industry uses, so filters have been available all through this. Plus unlike a formed piece of paper they allow you to spin on filters for many applications, and for wood the pink powder puffs will meet or exceed anything you can get from a P or N 95, or 100's provided you buy P 100 filters.

Whatever you choose get *P* either 95's or 100's. The N's are just not worth swiss cheese snot for longer term wear, and after a while many of the cheaper ones will just fall apart from your constant exchange of moister that you expel on EVERY breath you take. That puff of steam you see in the winter cold, is moisture from your lungs, happens whenever you breathe, you just see it when it's cold. The P's are for use with OIL, and DO NOT fall apart from the normal exchange of gasses you do while breathing.

If the 100's are close in price, they do offer better protection. Usually the difference between N's and P's is little $$$$.


----------



## DavidHenry (Nov 23, 2020)

I love the 3M Full face respirator mask. Great product with high quality. However, the price is not cheap but it worth


----------

